# gentoo x86 su athlon 64 bit

## ckx3009

ho un amico che si sta avvicinando a gentoo per la prima volta e vorrei un'opinione e una mano a capire un paio di cose.

il suo processore e' a 64 bit, ma forse un'installazione a 32 bit sarebbe piu' semplice da usare e darebbe meno magagne.

questo e' vero o e' una sciocchezza e dovrebbe installare gentoo amd64?

- se fosse vero che e' meglio una x86 perche' piu' facile, che accorgimenti dovrei usare durante l'installazione?

- dovrei usare lo stage i686, e non l'x86, vero?

- come CFLAGS che dovrei usare? le safe per quel processore o delle flag generiche?

- nella configurazione del kernel dovrei stare attento a qualcosa in particolare?

grazie per le risposte, su google, documentazione e forum non trovo nulla in proposito.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ho un amico che si sta avvicinando a gentoo per la prima volta e vorrei un'opinione e una mano a capire un paio di cose.
> 
> il suo processore e' a 64 bit, ma forse un'installazione a 32 bit sarebbe piu' semplice da usare e darebbe meno magagne.

 La difficoltà nell'installare Gentoo a 64 bit è la stessa di quella che si presenta nell'installare quella a 32 bit. Almeno secondo il mio modesto parere, visto che ho sia un amd64 che un i686 a 32 bit e di differenze non ne ho mai viste. Le magagne ultimamente sono molto diminuite su amd64. Ad esempio per far andare java e flash su firefox bisognava fare gli impicci. Ultimamente invece hanno fatto un plugin a 64 bit per Java e le cose sono decisamente migliorate. Non è più come prima, insomma! *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo e' vero o e' una sciocchezza e dovrebbe installare gentoo amd64?

 Sarebbe una sciocchezza installare una distribuzione a 32 bit su un'architettura a 64 bit. Gentoo è nata per essere ottimizzata. Nessuno ti impedisce di metterla a 32 bit, ma è un controsenso. *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - se fosse vero che e' meglio una x86 perche' piu' facile, che accorgimenti dovrei usare durante l'installazione?

 Non è più facile!  :Very Happy:  è uguale, come dicevo appunto prima!  :Very Happy:  Segui la guida ufficiale per amd64 e vai tranquillo. *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - dovrei usare lo stage i686, e non l'x86, vero?

 In tal caso utilizza i686. Se utilizzassi l'altro faresti un po' un macello. x86 è per CPU più vecchie, e ti tireresti giù versioni più vecchie di gcc e forse avresti altri casini (almeno da quanto mi ricordo io, quando per sbaglio una volta scaricai uno stage per x86 e ho dovuto cancellare tutto per installare uno i686).  *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - come CFLAGS che dovrei usare? le safe per quel processore o delle flag generiche?
> 
> 

 Anche quì, stesso discorso di prima. Gentoo va ottimizzata. Usa le Safe CFLAGS. Nel caso installassi la distribuzione a 32 bit, onestamente non saprei, ma alla fine penso che vadano bene anche quelle generiche. E' chiaro che se installi lo stage i686 e compili tutto a 32 bit, avrai una CHOST diversa. *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - nella configurazione del kernel dovrei stare attento a qualcosa in particolare?

 Mmh.. non mi sovviene nulla di particolare... Alla fine un amd64 non è un alieno!  :Razz:   :Razz:  Configurazione e Compilazione normale!  :Very Happy:  *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie per le risposte, su google, documentazione e forum non trovo nulla in proposito.

 

Figurati!  :Wink:  è stato un piacere!

----------

## ckx3009

grazie mille, allora vado di amd64. 

il fatto e' che non ho voglia di impararmi roba nuova (uso gentoo x86 da ormai 8 mesi), visto che poi 'sta gentoo dovro' mantenergliela io per almeno 2 mesi, tempo che ci mettera' questo mio amico a capire dove mettere le mani.

edit: accorgimenti particolari sul kernel? non utilizzo genkernel e vorrei continuare a non farlo, ma con il 64 bit non so che differenze ci siano a livello di configurazione

----------

## Peach

mi intrometto nella discussione, anzitutto ponendomi a favore di una installazione 64bit potendo sfruttare un processore 64bit.

È però possibile che volendo usare wine, il fatto di trovarti in un ambiente a 64bit, seppur multilib, ti impedisca l'esecuzione di applicazioni 32bit. Io ho avuto recentemente dei segfault su wine e sembrerebbe proprio a causa di ciò, ma non ho indagato, quindi mi rimetto al vostro parere.

----------

## ckx3009

uhm, non so se voglia usare wine, ma in questo caso si potrebbe usare il sistema del chroot 32bit per risolvere?

----------

## fbcyborg

Con il chroot a 32 bit puoi risolvere diverse questioni. Ovviamente nel chroot puoi installare tutto ciò che vuoi ed, ovviamente, è a 32 bit. 

Io non ho mai compilato il kernel con genkernel e penso che non lo farò mai! Mi viene il prurito solo se ne sento parlare.

Alla fine devi solo impostare la giusta famiglia di processore, e i driver necessari (oltre ai moduli richiesti esplicitamente anche dal manuale ufficiale di gentoo). Per il resto è come per il kernel di un i686.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel quindi, segui alla lettera questa guida. Ma in generale segui la guida dall'inizio.

----------

## dynamite

Mantenendo un ambiente multilib (profilo di default), devi solo stare attento ad abilitare l'emulazione a 32bit, EMULATION_IA32 o qualcosa del genere (non avrai problemi comunque a riconoscerla), e la bzImage viene posta sotto "arch/x86/" come se fosse un kernel a 32bit...

----------

## fbcyborg

Esatto, codice 3.2 della guida che ho citato prima. Dice anche lì di abilitare l'emulazione a 32 bit.

La bzImage è anche in arch/x86_64/  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MajinJoko

M'intrometto anche io per portare la mia esperienza. E premetto che uso la stessa installazione a 64 bit da 3 anni e mezzo!

Io ti consiglio la 32 bit. Non che la 64 bit sia più difficile, però spesso si tira dietro una serie di menate che ti fan passare la voglia.. Soprattutto se questo tuo amico si avvicina per la prima volta a Gentoo, io ti consiglio la 32 bit tutta la vita.

Il maledetto flash, le versioni stabilizzate più tardi per la nostra architettura, il java, e altre cosine. Poi, ci si può convivere, ne sono la prova vivente.  :Wink: 

----------

## dynamite

Io sono in amd64 da solo 2 anni, attualmente utilizzo flash alpha e va piuttosto bene (qualche bug ma niente di che...), quindi non è secondo me un grosso problema...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io se non ricordo male ho Gentoo su questo PC dal 2005, e la versione a 64 bit non mi ha mai creato grossi problemi, a parte queste stupidaggini di firefox e java (ora risolte) e qualche use flag non attivabile.

----------

## Apetrini

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *ckx3009 wrote:*   
> 
> questo e' vero o e' una sciocchezza e dovrebbe installare gentoo amd64? Sarebbe una sciocchezza installare una distribuzione a 32 bit su un'architettura a 64 bit. Gentoo è nata per essere ottimizzata. Nessuno ti impedisce di metterla a 32 bit, ma è un controsenso.

 

Vorrei fare una piccola riflessione sul tuo concetto di ottimizzazione. Per quanto mi riguarda l'ottimizzazione dovrebbe essere l'incremento di efficienza per un determinato scopo. Da qui nasce spontanea la domanda ... che uso verrà fatto del pc, perche vorrei ribadire, qualora non fosse abbastanza chiaro, che non sempre il 64 bit è piu veloce del 32.

Il fatto sta che un processore a 64 bit, esegue i calcoli a 32 bit alla stessa velocità di un 32 bit liscio. Il rovescio della medaglia è che il 32 bit esegue istruzioni 64 bit in modo "decisamente" piu lento. Ora tutto dipende dal software che si vuole far girare...

Se si ha software che fa tante operazioni con precisione[/quote] 64bit (di solito software matematici, codifica audio / video, crittografia) allora un ambiente a 64 bit lavora in maniera piu veloce. Ma se il parco software fa la maggior parte dei calcoli con precisione a 32 bit, un ambiente a 64 bit non sarà piu performante, anzi molte volte sarà addirittura piu lento.

Questo strano fenomeno del 64 bit piu lento del 32 è dovuto a un effetto collaterale un po' particolare. In pratica tutto il software compilato per il 64 bit genera eseguibili piu grossi (alcuni tipi primitivi passano da 32 a 64 bit) e questo a volte porta svantaggi in quanto la cache della cpu viene saturata prima causando piu cache miss.

Ora a parte tutta sta menata del 64 vs 32, come utente consiglio il 32 bit soltanto per la sua maggiore compatibilità con wine e con alcuni software che notoriamente danno piccole rogne col 64 bit (la situazione comunque sta migliorando sempre di piu).

Vorrei anche ribadire che qualora qualcuno volesse fare un sistema a 64 bit, puo farlo senza timore perché oggi come oggi anche i "meno esperti" riescono ad usare benissimo sistemi a 64 bit.

P.s. già che siamo in tema, vorrei precisare che il limite massimo di ram sul 32 bit non è 4Gb, bensi 64Gb, questo si puo fare se la cpu ha l'estensione PAE (quasi tutte le cpu moderne ce l'hanno). Comporta però un leggero decadimento delle prestazioni a causa di un altro step di indirezione. Insomma è una pezza, ma se qualcuno per forza ne avesse bisogno c'è...

P.p.s. Il 64 bit è il futuro...

----------

## fbcyborg

In effetti forse ho esteso un po' il mio concetto di ottimizzazione. Il fatto è che avendo un processore a 64 bit la cosa più naturale mi sembra quella di installarci una distribuzione a 64 bit (esiste apposta!!).

Tutti i dettagli tecnici che hai fornito sono corretti anche secondo me.

Alla fine comunque, penso che mettere una 32 bit solo per wine sia una cavolata. Come dicevamo si può sempre ricorrere ad un chroot a 32 bit, se proprio servisse.

----------

## djinnZ

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> non ho voglia di impararmi roba nuova

   :Shocked:  AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... e che cavolo ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Per passare più facilmente i binari tra il portatile a 64 e gli altri pc a 32 ho preferito rimanere a 32 su tutto, in realtà tutta la differenza sta nel fatto che amd64 comporta qualche rogna in più di configurazione con wine/flash ed altra immondizia proprietaria o di interfacciamento con il mondo proprietario, per il resto quando la ho provata non ho trovato alcuna differenza degna di nota.

Le prestazioni e la dimensione degli eseguibili (entrambe aumentano a 64 bit) sono praticamente le stesse e non ti accorgi della differenza se non quando processi video di almeno un'oretta di durata, fai rendering o calcolo (vero calcolo) o quando rippi un dvd (quindi anche quando lo guardi a video, ovviamente).

Se non hai esigenze di compatibilità o di accesso a siti balordi vai di amd64. Tutto è identico.

Quanto a genkernel lo uso con profitto, non capirò mai l'utilità del fare a manina e ripetere ogni volta le stesse operazioni invece di lanciare un singolo comando, ma devi prima capire come funziona per apprezzarlo...  :Twisted Evil:  (l'offesa gratuita è per degna risposta all'orrida, sacrilega, offensiva e sgrammaticatissima asserzione che ho citato. Quindi zitto e chiedi scusa, alla lingua italiana per prima  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## ckx3009

[OT]non ho usato il termine "imparare" alla napoletana. di sgrammaticato non ha assolutamente nulla.

e' linguaggio colloquiale e si usa senza problemi. e' come dire "vado a mangiarmi un panino".

se c'e' uno che non maltratta l'italiano sono proprio io. questo vuol dire che non ho nulla di cui scusarmi  :Very Happy: 

le uniche cose di cui, al massimo, dovrei essere perdonato, sono le maiuscole che non uso mai. ma sono in polemica con esse, quindi non le uso.[/OT]

quanto a genkernel, non capiro' mai come usarlo "con profitto". soprattutto perche' non vedo come un coso che mi riempie di opzioni inutili alla winzozz mi possa essere d'aiuto.

non lo uso ma non ripeto ogni volta le operazioni. uso il vecchio .config e lo riguardo per vedere se c'e' roba nuova. se c'e', modifico, se non c'e', lascio com'e'.

ad ogni modo, non mi e' ancora chiaro cosa mi conviene fare...mi pare che la maggioranza opti per l'amd64, quindi tenderei a usare quello.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ad ogni modo, non mi e' ancora chiaro cosa mi conviene fare...mi pare che la maggioranza opti per l'amd64, quindi tenderei a usare quello.

 

Certo!

Alla fine otterrai un sistema perfettamente utilizzabile! Sta pur certo che se farai le cose bene avrai una installazione pulita e funzionale.

----------

## djinnZ

```
cp /etc/kernel/kernel-vattelappesca-vecchiaversione /etc/kernel/kernel-vattelappesca-nuovaversione ; genkernel --menuconfig all ; module-rebuild-rebuild
```

ed hai già tutto pronto.

Questa è l'utilità di genkernel, considera che su hardened è buona norma ricompilare sempre tutti i moduli se cambi le opzioni di pax e grsec (fglrx funziona per scommessa e trovarsi con un modulo incompatibile provoca il blocco completo del computer per dirne una) però, quindi per me la seccatura è più influente che per te.

La questione te la devi porre al contrario; non è "perchè passare a 64 bit" ma "perchè rimanere a 32".

Vuoi passare eventualmente al tuo amico i binari già compilati ed hai solo 32 bit sui tuoi pc?

Vuoi usare wine per giocare o per usare emule (de gustibus... amule e mldonkey funzionano benissimo)?

Vuoi evitare problemi (tutti risolvibilissimi ma che richiedono un minimo di competenza ed implicano metter mano ai file di configurazione) con siti flash e versioni strampalate di java/mono per qualche programma idiota scritto con i piedi?

Se la risposta è si a domande del genere meglio se rimani a 32 altrimenti tra 32 e 64 vere differenze non ce ne sono, l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di compilare sempre e comunque con il supporto multilib anche se non ti è richiesto direttamente. Sprechi un poco di spazio ma ne vale la pena per il momento, per tutto ciò che non sia un server dedicato.

[OT]ed impara a non saltare su ogni volta che non resisto alla tentazione di sfotterti un poco...  :Wink: 

Anche se il significato della tua frase è moralmente eccepibile qui e rimane sgrammaticato...  :Twisted Evil:  La politica del forum e mia personale soprattutto è non rispondere se passi il segno, senza rimproveri.[/OT]

----------

## devilheart

ormai non ha più senso installare una 32bit. gli unici motivi per farlo erano flash e java (se si usa firefox) ma ormai anche questi problemi sono risolti

 *Peach wrote:*   

> mi intrometto nella discussione, anzitutto ponendomi a favore di una installazione 64bit potendo sfruttare un processore 64bit.
> 
> È però possibile che volendo usare wine, il fatto di trovarti in un ambiente a 64bit, seppur multilib, ti impedisca l'esecuzione di applicazioni 32bit. Io ho avuto recentemente dei segfault su wine e sembrerebbe proprio a causa di ciò, ma non ho indagato, quindi mi rimetto al vostro parere.

 mai visto cose simili. wine su amd64 mi ha sempre fatto girare tutto

----------

## Peach

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   mi intrometto nella discussione, anzitutto ponendomi a favore di una installazione 64bit potendo sfruttare un processore 64bit.
> 
> È però possibile che volendo usare wine, il fatto di trovarti in un ambiente a 64bit, seppur multilib, ti impedisca l'esecuzione di applicazioni 32bit. Io ho avuto recentemente dei segfault su wine e sembrerebbe proprio a causa di ciò, ma non ho indagato, quindi mi rimetto al vostro parere. mai visto cose simili. wine su amd64 mi ha sempre fatto girare tutto

 

questo è interessante, ho provato ad installare flash che uso per lavoro e l'installer mi sputa fuori un bell'erroraccio.

----------

## djinnZ

Hanno risolto il problema dell'accelerazione HW vs directX?

----------

## dynamite

Io ho giocato a splinter cell Chaos theory/Double Agent, Morrowind, Avencast e ho pure installato qualche demo più recente senza problemi (qualche cosa da configurare ma era uguale ai 32bit) non capisco dove vengano fuori sti problemi con wine e amd64...

----------

## devilheart

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo è interessante, ho provato ad installare flash che uso per lavoro e l'installer mi sputa fuori un bell'erroraccio.

 

ignora l'installer. l'unica cosa che devi fare è copiare libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins

il plugin lo scarichi da qui http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html

----------

## fbcyborg

Oppure puoi emergere netscape-flash con versione >= 10.0.15.3

----------

## Peach

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> questo è interessante, ho provato ad installare flash che uso per lavoro e l'installer mi sputa fuori un bell'erroraccio. 
> 
> ignora l'installer. l'unica cosa che devi fare è copiare libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
> ...

 

no, non avete capito

io per lavoro uso l'editor di flash. la plugin la uso e funziona già da un bel po', senza bisogno di emularla con wine.

----------

